

Ask HN: What is the Best All-in-one  Web based Collaboration software. - 10smom

This would be to manage virtual staff
Here I amy list of Ideal features:<p>. screen recording to log hour spent working on project... similar to odesk
.live chat 
.live video and/or audio chat
.live screen sharing
.organized project management system and all that inlets??
.file sharing
. And whatever else feature a good package would have.
======
10smom
bumping up with the hope that someone will have good suggestions.

